# Furry Groups in Az?



## Dr Angel (May 4, 2010)

I keep hearing about these groups, but don't know sheet about them. I come from the southwest corner of Arizona where there a like no furries or gay people. We have a moderate amount of gay people, at least enough to have one club in my town. I am wondering, how do these groups get started? If anyone would wants to explain to me about it or just shout out from Arizona's southwest corner of heat, sun, snowbirds, and death by boredom then please feel free.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 4, 2010)

there's several in mesa, one in tempe, and a few in phoenix.
what city are you located in? I'm around tempe.


----------

